# Memento Mori



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The city of Cabilia, all that is left of this once proud city are ruins and large man size sewers that lead to many other locations, some in the city others outside of the city. You take cover behind some ruins as shots are fired as you. You begin to wonder how the enemy could have know your location in this city. You thought it would have been the perfect location for a hide out and to build up a resistance. Yet that plan had fallen apart. The city was now pouring in with traitor PDF and traitor Arbites. They were well organized, in fact to organized. Several more shots are fired at you which makes you exit your train of thought. Then all the shots stop firing. You take a quick look and see one of the traitor PDF walks towards you. After taking ten steps he stops. "It is useless to fight. You are surrounded and cannot hope to win or escape. Your false emperor has abandon you. Surrender and join us." says the PDF trooper who then waits for your response. As you look around you see that you are surrounded and the only thing between you and them are some ruins and an open man size sewer pipe to hide behind. Will you surrender or will you fight on. Choose carefully.

((OOC: Everyone is currently separated at this point. I have given you two choices to make but if you wish you can create a third option.))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Liane's lip curled back in disgust at the traitor's words, join those who would fore-swear their allegiance to the God-Emperor? Never. _"The Emperor is with His loyal serveants always; a cowardly traitor deserves nothing more than death."_ She said before putting a bolt round into the man's head, showing the area with chunks of bone and brain matter.

Before the body had a chance to fall over, Liane was moving towards the ruins, firing her bolter one handed at other visible targets in an attempt to keep them down, relying on the protection of her power armour before she could get into cover. _"My faith in the Emperor is absolute; nothing will sway me from His light."_ She yelled while running.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

To all other players but darkreever.

You hear a bolter shot, a weapon usually not used by the PDF. You can make out the genereal direction of it and thus maybe sneak towards it and try to find out what happened. It won't be easy by emperor willing it, it just might be possible to make it to the origins of the bolter shot. Yet you begin to continue to hear more gunfire, now including mostly lasguns but a few rare cases of bolter fire.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Commissar Mathias Tahlmil had fallen ever silent. A PDF Trooper, clad in a bulky green Flak armour with a clothe wrapped around his upper body and lower face with a pair of orange glowing bionics walked forwards confidently. His bald head was covered in scripture which seemed to move and writhe in the breeze. Behind him standing amongst makeshift barricades were hundreds of his fellow Traitor PDF Troopers, all dressed in similar armour and clothes. 

He pushed his shoulder further into the hab wall as the Traitor stopped and lowered away the clothe over his mouth, revealing a lipless face with sharpened teeth stained with blood and grime. Raising his hands he let out a quiver and hissed “Loyalist forces. You are surrounded and outnumbered tenfold you must see the foolishness of resisting the Pantheon. Come, walk side by side with the Sons of Chaos! The Gods will bless you! Make you rich!-” suddenly the sound of Bolter fire roared in the distance, a dull thump that was dragged by the air as it continued Lasfire began to join in and the Chaos hoard began to stir.

He remembered being besieged on Heaven Fall with his Praetorians. He also remembered the three thousand deaths his regiment had suffered. His gloved fingers wrapped around his holstered Bolt Pistol and he returned “Traitor! You dare turn against His light? And then try to barter with me!” and stood, firing a single round it was sent spinning forth into the chest of the PDF Trooper who was sent spinning in a maelstrom of blood and bone, finger tips creating bloody rivets.

The other Traitors stared at their fallen leader, a single war horn blaring as Tahlmil leapt the wall and fired off several rounds, one striking a back mounted Flamer and engulfing a platoon of Traitors. The enemy charged, firing off wild shots into the air and tumbling over each other like a pack of Wolves as Mathias tumbled into the drain pipe, pulling a small mesh gate over him and sprinting into the water filled darkness.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde sat drumming her fingers on her bolter, watching the auspex that was tacked onto her left arm absently since she couldn't poke her head out to return fire.
The damn traitors, they were too organised, there were more blips on the auspex moving around to surround Rosalinde's position, and there were a lot of them.
Too many for her currently, perhaps if she had a dozen grenades and another bolter, or maybe if they didn't know exactly where she was. She still found that ridiculous, Rosalinde was pretty good at playing the part of a sniper, finding good nests and staying hidden for hours on end especially utilisiing her auspex.

So it was decided, she needed to run this time, find a better position and send them all to hell. A drain nearby would provide that, but something strange happened... They'd stopped firing, and the auspex was showing one of them was moving to her position.
Weird, guardsmen never did that, they were either cowards running in the opposite direction, or they were with their comrades at all times, so Rosalinde glanced out from her cover and saw they were standing at ease, weapons only mildly ready.

The guardsman started talking, he was giving her an opportunity to join chaos, the words merely washed over her except for two;
"False... Emperor...?" Rosalinde said a little angrily, fists clenched as she looked at the guardsman, "What gives you the right to reject someone's rightful claim!? What has Chaos given you that's anywhere near as precious as what He has given us?"

"Chaos, is the true power, not the Emperor," the guardsman returned, getting ready to give the order to fire as it didn't look like this was going to be promising all of a sudden.
However... she seemed to have paused in silence for a moment, her helmeted visage not really giving any hints at what she might be thinking.
Rosalinde stared at her auspex unnoticeably, shifting her left arm a little as she carefully calculated the angles from her position, trying to mentally map where the guardsmen behind her were standing accurately enough for her plan.

A bolter fired off in the distance, as if the sound itself was a revolution against the traitors, before an array of guardsmen weaponry were heard, signifying a battle going on.
If Rosalinde could regroup with others like her it might give the Imperium a fighting chance here, she almost refused to let yet another city fall into the hands of chaos, no matter how in ruins the city was.

"Power, you think Chaos would give you power?" Rosalinde continued with a mocking laugh, "You have no idea do you? Of the true gift the Emperor has bestowed upon his people? The one thing Chaos can never hope to offer its minions. Let me show you."

Fortunately no one had really been paying attention where her left hand was going, more worried about hand hovering over the trigger of the weapon that'd blow a man in half from the inside out.
Her left hand snapped into view, grenade clenched tightly in her fingers with her thumb through the eye of the pin, easily thumbing the pin out as she stared at the guardsman.
"You all have three seconds to find out whether your life or your power is more important, use them wisely," Rosalinde declared quickly, tossing the grenade behind her with some force and lunging forward at the same time, seemingly in the blink of an eye since she caught them off guard, slamming the butt of her bolter into the leader's throat.

The guardsmen at her flank would have either ran or died from the grenade, either way it gave Rosalinde some breathing time. She roughly gripped the corpse of the late lead guardsman and used him as a meatshield as she hurried her way to cover, unleashing a small salvo of bolts from the hip, bolter hanging from the strap.
Her accuracy was a little impaired but she'd been training so hard with a bolter; several of the traitors before her had random parts of their bodies erupt into a burst of blood before collapsing, bolts ripping them apart.

She more or less ran straight for the drain, watching her auspex for any pursuit as well as looking ahead for who might have fired that bolt.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Victoria was in her element as she rolled away from the fusilade of shots that exploded above her head and she ducked raising her storm bolter waiting for them to appear upon her vision. Yet the fusilade stopped and she watched carefully as one of the traitors approached her and she fingered the trigger of her storm bolter, ready to send the bastard hell with two bolts in his chest.

She held her aim yet her eyes flittered around her surrounding searching for cover. She noticed the ruins too her left and a sewer pipe to her right its open mouth a cavern of darkness. She didn't like darkness but she didn't really like death either and she was a pack horse and doubted she could make the cover of the ruins in time. The sewers were her best bet and she waited for the guardsman to stop shifting her wieight onto her left foot ready to sprint off in that direction as he opened his mouth an recited in a long drawling voice
"It is useless to fight. You are surrounded and cannot hope to win or escape. Your false emperor has abandon you. Surrender and join us."

"He was never with me" riposted Victoria "This is all me baby" 

She swept her storm bolter up in a wide arc and fired watching as two bolts hit the traitors chest and he was thrown lack a rag doll by the impacts. The fusilade exploded around her once again yet she was already moving towards the sewer pipe, wrenching away the grating before diving inside. 

She slid 20 feet before coming to land in something wet, sliding to her feet she picked herself up and started to run, plodding through the darkness. Her feet kicked up tiny splashes yet otherwise she was silent as the grave. she considered calling for vox help yet assumed the traitors had their frequency and she cursed under her breath as she was forced to hunch in the confined space. 

Ahead she thought she heard the tiniest noise and she transferred her storm bolter to her stronger left hand and drew her long knife as she reduced her speed ever so slightly, whatever was coming she was ready.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

There was a soft click as Daphne's nimble fingers found the release stud and the spent magazine ejected from her bolter to fall silently into her palm. Her lips moved in a silent litany as her gloved hand slipped the new clip into the holy weapon and chambered a round with practiced ease.

She was crouched behind the crumbling lip of an impact crater, dust and debris coated her black armour and ash stained her face in dark smears. A sweat soaked curl hung limply across her forehead and Daphne brushed it aside absently as she squirmed through the refuse to peak warily over the jagged edge of her sanctuary. 

The hiss of laz bolts drew counter points to the deeper voices of heavy stubbers and the rumble of far off artillery shells. As she reached the edge there was a sudden silence that fell over the immediate area, cautiously she peered between the twisted remains of a ground car that still smelled of the lingering odour of burnt metal.

One of the traitorous guardsmen paced purposely forwards, arrogance pulled around him like a cloak of deceit. His words caused her eyes to narrow in barely contained anger; though as he spoke she scanned her surrounds, there was movement from all sides. Guardsmen, like vile shadows, ghosted between the wreckage of the war-torn city to encircle her. Her green-gold eyes came to rest upon a open sewer pipe, its edges jagged and torn by the shells that had fallen in this section of the city. 

She had been separated from her sisters during a running fire fight and mouthed a prayer that the Emperor watch over them in her absence. The traitor guard shifted his weight slightly, arms crossed over his chest as he seemingly awaited her reply. Daphne bunched her legs under her body, preparing to spring forward, and raised her voice over the silent field of battle,

'The Divine Emperor would never abandon me, for I am His childe as he is my Father! I would die a thousand deaths before I would turn my eyes from His light. I weep for your souls,' her silvery voice hung in the air like the first rays of the sun, 'beware my tears for they are the wrath of all those whom you have betrayed!'

Her first shot took him in the chest, scattering a confetti of viscera and bone behind him. Her second punched a hole through the traitor's forehead, erasing the shocked expression on his face with the wet sound of a over-ripe fruit being squeezed. Daphne leapt forward, not even caring to watch the mangled body collapse into the rubble of the street. She bounded with the grace of a hunting cat, firing from the hip as laz bolts nipped through the air around her.

The open sewer yawned before her, smelling of chemicals and unfiltered waste. Daphne hit the darkness without breaking stride, disappearing into the underbelly of the fallen city. Right as she entered the gapping maw, the golden voice of a bolter had cried out over the sounds of far-off battle. Her spirit soared on wings of faith at the glorious sound. Marking the general direction of the shots, Daphne set off through the putrid filth towards what she prayed to be her battle sisters.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

She was hiding on the second floor of one of the hab blocks as the traitor guardsmen marched down the street, doing door to door searches. A sudden explosion as one of them kicked in the door of the house where she was at signalled the death of him and his 2 friends, others rushed to the sides of the street and into cover, but one of them, their sergeant from the looks of his shoulderpads stood firm.
'You are surrounded, give up and join our cause, or find death waiting for you.'
He was right, she was surrounded on the ground floor. No way out, though they would be wary to enter her building, having already seen what her little boobytrap on the door had done, this gave her a little time. 'Not on your life, feth-head, You and your friends are going to have to come get me.' she yelled, checking from the side of the window outside, there was a beam connecting the two hab blocks going across the street, to provide lighting in the middle of the road. Behind the sergeant, she saw a man hole, leading to the sewers.
She clipped off a pair of rounds to some of the guardsmen in cover on one side, blindsiding herself on the other side of the street where the rest of them were. She was hoping they'd use the opening she was giving them to clear her way, one of the bolts hit the sergeant and blew off his arm.
'AHH GET THAT WITCH, you wretches!' he yelled as he went down, his men, rallied by his cry rushed towards the door, as they entered, she jumped out the window onto the ledge and ran across the thin metal beam.
They obviously had not counted on the fact they were facing a street girl, and a seraphim. She had been trained in acrobatics and speed. Clipping off another pair of rounds with her pistols, she shot one of the last guardsmen that was trying to enter her previous hiding spot on the ground floor, the other shot the one that had rised from the other side out of the cover she had driven him into earlier, then she jumped down into the manhole, as she hit the ground, she rolled and came to rest heavily against the wall. She took another grenade, set the timer to maximum and left it there, running loudly down the underground sewerway, she was a hive girl, she knew how to navigate the underground tunnels even by smell.
She had heard firing a few blocks away, bolter fire, and ran through the sewers towards where she had heard the sound, emperor willing, she could find another of her sisters, so they could regroup and reorganise.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Update:

@Darkreever: The traitor PDF begin to open fire at you. Having taken cover their shots simple hit the ruins instead of you. You can see in their eyes that they are enraged by the fact that you killed one of their captains. In the background you see several repressor tanks coming down towards your position. All their Imperial symbols have either been removed or been replace by chaos symbol. This is a bad sign, as repressor tanks will make cover useless and your bolter will be unable to hurt it. It looks like things have gone from bad to worst. Yet you begin to hear lasfire coming from the sewers.

@Inquisitor Einar: As you make your way towards were the original bolter shot originated form, you see lasgun shots being fired at you. Several of the the traitor PDF have followed you through the Sewers. More and more will continue to come unless you can some how stop them. You are also pretty close to your fellow sister who fired the first bolter shot.

@Everyone else: As you enter the sewers, you begin to see traitor PDF come down the manholes. This means you can fight them one at a time but you don't have engough ammo to kill them all. Thus you need to find a way to either stop them or get away somehow. In the distance you can also hear lasfire in other parts of the sewers. Perhaps their are some loyal subjects to the Emperor in the sewers.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tahlmil spun around, the sound of splashing echoing behind him loudly. He found himself face to face with some eighteen Traitors, evident that a number at least in the hundreds were following the scout group. He took his cap off and clipped it to his belt, and holstered his Bolt Pistol balling his fists as he did so. The first enemy was a small wiry man in a ragged cloak, a icon held before him and emitting a unholy blue light. 

The man stopped and Tahlmil grinned in the dim light, charging forwards he upercutted the dog and roared as the enemy fell back into its forces. Drawing his Bolt Pistol he fired twice and sent a pair of rounds rippling through the compact enemy, cutting down the closest foes and sending fragments of Bolt rounds flying into their enemy. He stopped dead in his tracks, lifted his weapon into the air and fired at the steam pipe, shrouding the entire tunnel in hot air he disappeared into the darkness.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde moved at a quick pace along the ankle deep water, trying not to make much noise as she made her way along the damp sewer system, keeping a close eye on her auspex at all times.
She had come to using this little device quite profusely over the years, though even for the amount of times it had saved her, she still glanced around with her own two eyes just to make sure.

The dull blast of lasfire echoed through the tunnels quite clearly, Rosalinde ducked down at the sound and looked around rapidly trying to locate the source. Her auspex was clear for the moment so it wasn't her that was being fired on, though... blips started appearing quite randomly along the tunnel, square in the centre.
The manholes... interesting situation, one strength of the imperial guard was just neutralised, they were forced to be bottlenecked if they wanted to pursue her.
Though it did produce the frustration situation that they're probably never stop funnelling through that thing, it wasn't like she could seal up a manhole with a bolter.

She did come across an interesting idea as she scoped in on a guardsman climbing down, lasguns were heat-based and she was standing in a lot of water.
There was a lone clat sound as a bolt loosed from the barrel, flying along and taking the guardsman clean off the ladder as it embedded in his chest and tore him apart. The second guardsman just entering the hole also received a bolt to the torso and fell to the water, Rosalinde rushed passed and snatched both of their lasguns, sending a few shots up at the manhole before unleashing a maelstrom of lasers into the water below, puffs of steam erupted each time the red beams disappeared into the water.
It was quite fortunate how ridiculously easy lasguns held ammunition, in uncertain times more ammunition was always better, and she didn't like wasting bolts if she didn't have to.

It remarkably awkward firing the lasguns one-handed each, but it increased the output and doubled the steam. Quite frankly there couldn't be a better tactical advantage for her, she was the only one who could see thanks to her auspex, so hanging around in the sewers was definitely the safest option until she met up with other loyalists.
The lasfire was definitely key, she had to make her way towards the sound before whomever the lasguns were firing at lucked out.
She stayed low and attempted to make as little splashing sounds as possible as she continued along.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Liane grit her teeth from inside her helmet, traitors she could handle for a time, but not armour; especially not desecrated armour of her own sisterhood designed to transport troops and purify the enemies of the Emperor with holy fire. The bastards had defaced the vehicles, but the pintle heavy flamers still looked intact. As much as she hated the idea, Liane would have to make for the sewers, at least then she could deny the armour.

Snapping off a quick burst from her bolter, managing to elicit a scream from an unseen enemy, Liane leap over the wall she was using for cover and dashed for the sewer entrance. Tracer fire blew chunks of dirt into the air around her, a solid slug round panging off her power armour while she fired from the hip, catching another traitor in the chest; the armour peircing rounds biting right through the flak armour and blowing out the back of his upper torso.

Diving for the sewer entrance, Liane fell into the darkness, her helmet switching to night vision to give her sight in the darkness. Rolling onto her back, Liane managed to fire her bolter through the opening in time to hit another traitor who tried to follow her. Quickly picking herself up, Liane began to run away from the opening, and if the Emperor answered her silent prayers, towards others fighting the traitors.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucine counted down as she kept her head down behind some rubble, the grenade she had placed at the bottom of the rungs should go off any second and give her a little time. She checked her pistols, both were still three quarters full, and she had 3 spare clips with her. Not enough to make a serious dent in the endless horde of guardsmen that would be pouring into the sewers.
AN explosion and screams of dieing guardsmen signalled her grenade had gone off, she rolled out behind the rubble and looked for any that might have been left. Two of them had jumped out of cover as the explosion behind them blossomed, she shot them both in the chest, then got up and rushed forward, holstering her pistols.
The smoke and steam ahead at the entrance was very thick, hopefully they'd wait a moment before they jumped in again. She grabbed a grenade from the belt of the guardsmen, pulled the pin and tossed it to the broken ladder. That would buy her a little more time. Going through the pockets of the dead guardsmen, she managed to get 6 lasgun clips, and a couple more grenades.
The second grenade went off, another single scream of a dieing guardsmen that had jumped down ahead of his fellows. She grabbed another grenade from the other guardsmen's belt and tossed it into the smoke. She wouldn't be able to keep this up forever, but it was the only way to keep them from filling up the coridor.
The third explosion echoed through the sewers, though this time, they were smart enough to wait. She looked at the stonework, it was crumbling and not well maintained. She took one of her melta bombs and placed it on a support beam with a prayer of detonation, hoping it would be enough to close off the coridor. She set the timer then rushed away, behind her, she heard a guardsmen yell 'I think it's clear!' and a sergeant reply 'Go Go Go!'.
Not stopping, she rushed ahead in the darkness of the sewers, trusting her hiver instincts to lead her away from the bomb and to the place she had heard what she hoped was another sister who had gotten herself into the sewers.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Victoria sprinted through the water her breathing easy yet her pace slow and in the distance she picked up the sound of lasgun fire. Quickly she assessed the situation, as a packhorse escaping pursuit was not an option, she need to slow them down. Quickly she pulled a frag grenade from her belt taking with it a small reel of wire that she threaded through the pin before tying the ends to two smaller pipes within the sewer pipe.


She sprinted a little way down the tunnel before repeating the procedure, attatching the grenade, as she hoped the traitors may be a little more wary after the first grenade was discovered and they would slow down a little checking for traps giving her the time to escape or least render the tunnel unusable.

A minute tug on the wire affirmed the traps were set and she fired her storm bolter down the tunnel hoping to spark excitement in her pursuers before sprinting down the tunnel, her ears straining for the sound of an explosion.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The darkness closed in around her, hot and fetid. Daphne snatched her helm from the hook at her waist; letting her bolter drop to its carry strap as she locked the headgear into the gorget of her armour with a sharp click. The stench of her surroundings was cut off immediately and there was a moment of absolute blackness before the optics of the war gear activated and Daphne’s surroundings lit up in the green-tinted imagery of the low-light enhancement the helm provided. She brought her bolter back up, navigating the sewer in a loping stride and voiced a swift command to overlay an infra-red return upon the images and blooms of heat joined the emerald shades.

Rats the size of terriers spat in her direction before diving for cover as she worked farther down the pipeline, sloshing through water the temperature of blood. Sounds echoed strangely from the ooze covered walls and for a moment the ground vibrated with an impact tremor, the reverberations translating through the metal into the soles of her boots.

The sound of shouts and curses, followed by the splashing of many feet, alerted Daphne that the traitor guardsmen had chosen to follow her into the darkness. Their cries reminded her of the baying of a pack of whipped hounds, more afraid of the wrath of their master than their quarry.

She slewed around a bend in the pipe, slipping down a short shoot and dropping into a pool of waist deep sludge that was approximately ten meters across and ten wide. Cables and smaller conduits snaked across the pitted rockcrete ceiling. The ground shook again, the sound of screaming metal resounded overhead and debris from the ceiling rained down all around her. Daphne pushed on, forcing her way through the filth. The traitors caught up with her right as she hoisted herself from the mire on the far side of the pool, laz bolts hissing through the darkness like so many arrows of light.

Daphne spun and dropped to a knee, bringing her bolter up and letting loose a single shot. The round punched through the shielded pipeline that glowed white-hot in her helm’s overlay. Super-heated steam roared out the puncture, ripping more of the pipeline loose and filling the room with a cloud of scalding vapour. Pain filled screams were audible even over the shriek of the escaping gasses.

Daphne continued on her path, knowing that the traitors would soon be back on her heels if she tarried any longer.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Tahlmil spun around, the sound of splashing echoing behind him loudly. He found himself face to face with some eighteen Traitors, evident that a number at least in the hundreds were following the scout group. He took his cap off and clipped it to his belt, and holstered his Bolt Pistol balling his fists as he did so. The first enemy was a small wiry man in a ragged cloak, a icon held before him and emitting a unholy blue light.
> 
> The man stopped and Tahlmil grinned in the dim light, charging forwards he upercutted the dog and roared as the enemy fell back into its forces. Drawing his Bolt Pistol he fired twice and sent a pair of rounds rippling through the compact enemy, cutting down the closest foes and sending fragments of Bolt rounds flying into their enemy. He stopped dead in his tracks, lifted his weapon into the air and fired at the steam pipe, shrouding the entire tunnel in hot air he disappeared into the darkness.


The steam caused the enemy traitors to fire blindly and making their shots. You begin to make your escape and as you do you begin to hear some noise nearby. This noise is to heavy to be a guardsmen and yet it is to light to be a space marines. So it must be a sister of battle. As you move towards the direction of the sound, you see that it is a battle sister but that their is also a ladder which leads deeper levels of the sewers. You know that these lower levels of the sewers will lead out of the city while the ones that you are currently at will only lead to other spots in the city. Thus entering the lower levels ones may seem like a good idea. As you begin thinking about this, you hear several splashing noise. The splashing noise is to light to be sisters of battle, thus it must be traitor guardsmen.



blazinvire said:


> Rosalinde moved at a quick pace along the ankle deep water, trying not to make much noise as she made her way along the damp sewer system, keeping a close eye on her auspex at all times.
> She had come to using this little device quite profusely over the years, though even for the amount of times it had saved her, she still glanced around with her own two eyes just to make sure.
> 
> The dull blast of lasfire echoed through the tunnels quite clearly, Rosalinde ducked down at the sound and looked around rapidly trying to locate the source. Her auspex was clear for the moment so it wasn't her that was being fired on, though... blips started appearing quite randomly along the tunnel, square in the centre.
> ...


As you continue your way down the sewers, your auspex picks up a signal. Yet there is only one person on your auspex. At first you think it's a fellow sister but using the information on your auspex, you realize it's not a fellow battle sister. Thus it must be a guardsmen. Yet this is odd, guardsmen usually travel in large groups. You continue to make your way towards the signal. You are eventually able to hear some splashing sounds that the guardsmen on your auspex is making and finally manage to get to him. You see it is an imperial guard commissar who still has all his Imperial symbols. You let out a breath of relief. You look at the path ahead of both of you and see two possible paths. One will make you remain at your current level and the other leads down into the deeper levels of the sewers. Yet you know that going down into the deeper levels could get you guys lost. Yet as you ponder this, your auspexs then pick up about 20 guardsmen coming towards your position. You must make a choice now.



darkreever said:


> Liane grit her teeth from inside her helmet, traitors she could handle for a time, but not armour; especially not desecrated armour of her own sisterhood designed to transport troops and purify the enemies of the Emperor with holy fire. The bastards had defaced the vehicles, but the pintle heavy flamers still looked intact. As much as she hated the idea, Liane would have to make for the sewers, at least then she could deny the armour.
> 
> Snapping off a quick burst from her bolter, managing to elicit a scream from an unseen enemy, Liane leap over the wall she was using for cover and dashed for the sewer entrance. Tracer fire blew chunks of dirt into the air around her, a solid slug round panging off her power armour while she fired from the hip, catching another traitor in the chest; the armour peircing rounds biting right through the flak armour and blowing out the back of his upper torso.
> 
> Diving for the sewer entrance, Liane fell into the darkness, her helmet switching to night vision to give her sight in the darkness. Rolling onto her back, Liane managed to fire her bolter through the opening in time to hit another traitor who tried to follow her. Quickly picking herself up, Liane began to run away from the opening, and if the Emperor answered her silent prayers, towards others fighting the traitors.


You hear several explosions coming from the sewers. Thinking that this could be other people who are fighting the traitors, you begin to run towards that direction. As you begin to run you see lasfire behind you. The traitors have followed you down into the sewers in an attempt to stop your escape; but their numbers are limited, for now, and there is no way for armour to be brought in. Yet behind you is a hatch that leads into deeper levels of the sewer. The lower levels of the sewers may lead you out of the city but they also have many turns and twists, thus it would be easy to get lost in them. Yet as you get ready to fire you see another sister has come to your aid. Your combined strength should be able to hold off the guard for a while.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> Lucine counted down as she kept her head down behind some rubble, the grenade she had placed at the bottom of the rungs should go off any second and give her a little time. She checked her pistols, both were still three quarters full, and she had 3 spare clips with her. Not enough to make a serious dent in the endless horde of guardsmen that would be pouring into the sewers.
> AN explosion and screams of dieing guardsmen signalled her grenade had gone off, she rolled out behind the rubble and looked for any that might have been left. Two of them had jumped out of cover as the explosion behind them blossomed, she shot them both in the chest, then got up and rushed forward, holstering her pistols.
> The smoke and steam ahead at the entrance was very thick, hopefully they'd wait a moment before they jumped in again. She grabbed a grenade from the belt of the guardsmen, pulled the pin and tossed it to the broken ladder. That would buy her a little more time. Going through the pockets of the dead guardsmen, she managed to get 6 lasgun clips, and a couple more grenades.
> The second grenade went off, another single scream of a dieing guardsmen that had jumped down ahead of his fellows. She grabbed another grenade from the other guardsmen's belt and tossed it into the smoke. She wouldn't be able to keep this up forever, but it was the only way to keep them from filling up the coridor.
> ...


You feel a bit safe knowing the traitor guardsmen can’t follow you from this position. You then continue make your way thought the sewers until you hear nearby lasfire. You realize that there could be fellow sisters nearby in need of your help. You quickly make your way their and see a fellow sister being fired at by several traitor guardsmen. You also see a hatch that leads into the deeper levels of the sewers. You know much of the lower levels of the sewers and feel you could easily find your way out of them and the city. Yet you also know that you and your fellow sister could also hold off the traitor guardsmen for a while but you cannot do it forever. Thus do you decide stay and fight or do you take a risk by going down to the lower levels.



deathbringer said:


> Victoria sprinted through the water her breathing easy yet her pace slow and in the distance she picked up the sound of lasgun fire. Quickly she assessed the situation, as a packhorse escaping pursuit was not an option, she need to slow them down. Quickly she pulled a frag grenade from her belt taking with it a small reel of wire that she threaded through the pin before tying the ends to two smaller pipes within the sewer pipe.
> 
> 
> She sprinted a little way down the tunnel before repeating the procedure, attatching the grenade, as she hoped the traitors may be a little more wary after the first grenade was discovered and they would slow down a little checking for traps giving her the time to escape or least render the tunnel unusable.
> ...


The storm bolter shots take down four guardsmen. You then begin to run which actually creates an awkward situation as the other guardsmen run at the same time away from you knowing that fighting you or even chasing you down here is suicide due to you having a storm bolter and power armour. Your ears begin to heal and as they do you hear sergeants yelling at the traitor guardsmen for running away and then executes them. You decide to move on and as you make your way further in the sewers you see a hatch. You are unsure where this hatch will lead to. Yet you might be able to use this hatch to get away from the traitor guardsmen but you have no idea what to expect in there. As you ponder about this you hear footsteps coming towards your direction. You take out your storm bolter and aim at that direction of the sound, only to see a fellow sister. You can also hear several traitor guardsmen in the distance but it will be a bit of time before they get to your position.



Euphrati said:


> The darkness closed in around her, hot and fetid. Daphne snatched her helm from the hook at her waist; letting her bolter drop to its carry strap as she locked the headgear into the gorget of her armour with a sharp click. The stench of her surroundings was cut off immediately and there was a moment of absolute blackness before the optics of the war gear activated and Daphne’s surroundings lit up in the green-tinted imagery of the low-light enhancement the helm provided. She brought her bolter back up, navigating the sewer in a loping stride and voiced a swift command to overlay an infra-red return upon the images and blooms of heat joined the emerald shades.
> 
> Rats the size of terriers spat in her direction before diving for cover as she worked farther down the pipeline, sloshing through water the temperature of blood. Sounds echoed strangely from the ooze covered walls and for a moment the ground vibrated with an impact tremor, the reverberations translating through the metal into the soles of her boots.
> 
> ...


The traitor guardsmen yells out in pain, as you then make your way further down the sewers. You continue to run as fast as you can and you don’t hear any nearby noises. Thus it seems you are currently all by yourself and safe for the moment. Yet as you listen carefully you begin to hear footsteps of a single person. These steps sound very similar to the steps you made while waking in the sewers. Perhaps it is another fellow sister who survived the traitor guardsmen attack. You make your way towards the sound of the footsteps and you mange to see your fellow sister who is now looking at a hatch and is deep within her thoughts. You begin to move towards her when suddenly she aims her storm bolter at you as you. Yet she quickly puts her weapon down as she soon recognizes you as a fellow sister. You can hear footsteps of the traitor guardsmen in the background. You know that the guardsmen will eventually reach you and you cannot stay here forever. You look at the hatch knowing that it could lead you out of the city but will you ever get out?

((OOC: Right now everyone is in a group of two (dark angel & blazinvire), (darkreever & Einar), (deathbringer & Euphrati), if you go down the hatch you can lock it so the guardsmen can’t follow you. Feel free to interact with each other and to find other groups but please ask them first before finding them)).


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Nothing against you Necrosis, but that was a painful struggle to read through.)

As Liane stopped running and turned to stand her ground, making ready to take on those who had followed her, the sound of splashing from behind caught her attention and she wheeled around, bringing her bolter to bear, on this possible new threat. She was greeted by the sight of another sister, Liane helmet instantly recognizing her as another member of the order.

Instantly Liane was glad to see a friendly, but that was over as she realized that her sister was not alone. Like Liane, there were enemies following this newcomer and though the firepower shared between the two of them could kill the traitors chasing them, they would not be able to last forever.

Stepping over to the hatch leading further down, Liane wrenched the portal off its hinges with a grunt and cast the ruined piece of metal aside. Battle sisters were not able to interface with power armour like the inhuman astartes, but power armour was power armour; it augmented and increased the strength of the wearer greatly._ "This way, let them fall upon each other while we elude them sister."_ Liane said before taking a grenade and priming it with a ten second fuse and hurling it down the way she came before hugging her bolter to her chest and jumping down the hole into further depths.

She touched down with a splash and went under completely, emerging half a second later to waste high fetid water. Wading forward, she trained her bolter for possible targets while waiting for her sister to follow. There would be a time for introductions and questions, but not here and not now.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde controlled her breathing and kept her pace steady, keeping low to the ground so movement was a little awkward if not safer. It was miserable not having her squad to fall back on, there were only so many tricks she could pull on those guardsmen before they caught her, and she definitely didn't like that idea.

As she glanced back at her auspex her eyes narrowed a little, a lone dot on the auspex, her heart lifted a little at it was probably a fellow Sister, but she filed through the readings and discovered the wave strength wasn't very strong.
Confusing... how could an average person survive alone?
She quickened her pace a little to get closer to the dot, letting the lasrifles hang from their straps as she quickly handled her bolter, moving the scope up to the helmet's eye piece.

She gave one last glance at the auspex to confirm the person's path and walked a lot slower to keep her aim steady, scope locked onto the edge of the corner with an armoured finger hovering over the trigger.
Rosalinde took in a deep breath to ensure her aim wasn't hindered, and tensed up a little to react at the first sign of hostility.
First thing she saw was the shape of a guardsman, and then the details of a Commissar, and finally the imperial symbols still present on his outfit.
Smoothly she let out that breath as the tension released from her body, and her finger carefully hovered away from the trigger to rest upon the trigger guard.

"You don't know how glad I am to see a fellow loyalist," Rosalinde whispered through the external vox, the faint voice easily carrying to the Commissar.
At the very least she had someone who could watch her back now, and that was most comforting, as having to keep an eye on the auspex, ahead and behind was getting kind of tiring.

Fortunately she had an old habit like an obsessive twitch to glance at her auspex every so often, and she spotted quite a lot of dots nearby and their path seemed to be heading toward their position.
There had to be at least twenty of them, with the element of surprise she might be able to kill quite a few, but it would take quite an ingenious plan to kill so many. Then again if they weren't aware of where she was, perhaps it would be better to hide for the time being, so she glanced around for anything to work with.
The Emperor was smiling on her, a ladder with a hatch door was just nearby, leading down further into the sewers.
She wasn't all that certain trudging around in the lower depths would be very fruitful, but the hatch did provide a good blockade to stop the guardsmen, and even if they got through it they'd be bottlenecked again.

"We got at least twenty incoming, that ladder looks pretty good from where I'm standing, but do you know the way out in the lower levels?" Rosalinde queried the Commissar quietly and quickly, vaguely indicating the ladder nearby.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tahlmil felt a pang of relief and joy as he saw the Sister of Battle. He had fought side by side with the Sisters on several occasions, each time they had impressed him in their fierce faith. He let her approach and let a faint smile spread across his face as she began to whisper to him in a musical voice that entwined his ears. Then she asked did he knew the lower levels. To be honest he didn’t know any of the sewers, however he could not tell her this so gulped and said “I do, I know them very well actually but we must hurry for there are Traitor PDF close on my tail”.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Good news at least, Rosalinde merely nodded to the Commissar and quickly moved over to the ladder, jumping down and catching the sides of the ladder, letting her slide to the bottom at record speed where she launched to one side with her bolter out in case anything was waiting for her.
"Close the hatch tight on your way down," Rosalinde whispered up the ladder, watching the shadows carefully for any movement with her bolter ready.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Falling in step*

Lucine fell in step with her fellow sister, kneeling down next to the duct leading down and cracked off several rounds from her appropriated lasgun into the darkness beyond. The other sister's attackers had apparantly managed to get into the sewers before the other girl had closed them off and were piling in further. She covered her as long as she could, using the enhanced optics of her helmet to pick her targets. As the duct opened, she wasted no time and took one of her precious incendiary grenades, tossing
it into the coridor with the guardsmen. There were so many of them, it would certainly put a little dent in their endless numbers.
She climbed into the duct and closed the hatch behind her, shutting it with a clunk and slid along the rungs of the ladder with a hiver's practiced ease.
_'There should be an exit into the outer hive part that way.'_ She indicated, not pausing to give their pursuers any time to catch up.
As she took off along the dark sewerway, holding her lasgun at the ready, she smiled, glad for the company. _'Oh, I'm Lucine Valentine by the way, Junior Seraphim. I pray we won't be the only ones of the order that 
managed to get down to this level. The lighting systems this deep seldomly get serviced, so we will have a very good advantage on any traitors that think of making their way this deep into the tunnels. But what we really need is to regroup if we are to form any solid resistance against the traitors. Some extra heavier weapons would be nice too, I don't have many grenades left, or bolter rounds for my pistols.'_
Behind them, through the locked access duct, they could hear the roar of her incendiary grenade going off, and above that, the screams of burning heretics.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Daphne kept up her punishing pace even though the sounds of the guardsmen’s screams had long since faded into nothingness behind her. The sewers twisted and turned like a coiling serpent, never allowing more than a score of meters vision before looping back around.

At length she finally paused, listening intently to the sounds that filtered through the enhancing sensor apparatum of her helm. Suddenly, a single set of footsteps emerged over the sound of rushing water and scuttle of vermin. The tread was heavier than a normal human’s and measured for efficiency; the tread of a trained soldier. The steps paused as if to consider something and Daphne used the moment to raise her bolter, slipping around the corner with her finger resting on the trigger in case the contact proved to be hostile. 

The twin barrels of a storm bolter yawned in front of Daphne, followed by the familiar form clad in battle armour identical to her own. Quickly, she lowered the aim of her weapon and moved into the meager light,

‘Glory to the Emperor!’ Daphne raised her hand in salute to the unidentified Sister, her soft voice amplified by the vox in her helm, ‘His eyes are upon us, Sister. It is uplifting to see another of the Order in this dark place. Were you separated as well?’

The sharp sounds of far off boots heralded the approach of more of the traitors and Daphne grimaced beneath her headgear before noticing the hatch the Sister was standing before,

‘Working together we might be able to open than, Sister,’ she gestured toward the hatch, ‘I know not where it leads but if we trust in His guidance then we cannot falter.’


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

4 guardsman flooded into the tunnel framed for a moment by the blast of her gun and they lingered frozen, splayed arms wide as they were hit in the chest by the storm bolter shells and they toppled as the rounds detonated leaving blood red cavities punctuated by splintered bone yet Victoria did not pause wheeling round and fleeing up the tunnel.

Behind her she heard angered shouts and gunshots as the treacherous bastards drove their minions forward and she hurried her pace trying to get out of sight. 

As she reached the end of the tunnel she heard a huge explosion that echoed around her ears and she was knocked forwards by a wave of compressed air that flooded up the tunnel and forced her to stumble and she staggered left plodding up another passage as the ringing in her ears began to fade away into an annoying alarm bell in the back of her head yet over the pestering nuisance she heard the slap of feet upon watery stone and she wheeled round pointing her storm bolter back up the tunnel and slipping aside into a niche waiting and watching.

A sister in power armour bloomed from the gloom yet Victoria did not lower the storm bolter holding it in her sisters face waiting for some form of acknowledgement

‘Glory to the Emperor!His eyes are upon us, Sister. It is uplifting to see another of the Order in this dark place. Were you separated as well?’

Under her helmet Victoria rolled her eyes
"If the emperor's eyes are upon us then im grateful but I'd rather he would place his hands into the mix and aid us a little more... " she looked at the other sister and hastily added 
"yet it is not my place to question the workings of our Lord"

She could tell that this new sister was devoted, maybe obsessed and such a small insult could have untold ramifications. Lazily she stepped back lowering her storm bolter and she felt metal grilling against her back. Curiously, she turned to study the grate placing her hands upon the edges of the hatch.

Behind her the lilting voice of the devout echoed over the tip tap of boots

‘Working together we might be able to open than, Sister. I know not where it leads but if we trust in His guidance then we cannot falter.’

Victoria closed her eyes and prayed to the emperor that he would make his devout servant shut her face before she shut it for her.

"Yeah course sister." she seized the hatch allowing her muscles to strain.

She turned to the sister and her voice was cutting

"A little help?"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Daphne hesitated, taken back by the unnamed Sister’s words. Her green-gold eyes narrowed behind the confines of her helm as she stepped forward to lend her strength to levering the hatch open,

‘The Emperor’s hands are always upon His faithful, it is up to us to prove we are worthy of His touch,’ Daphne strained and smiled as the hatch gave way with a soft groan.

Daphne manhandled the hatch to the side on worn hinges, ‘my name is Daphne, Sister. I heard bolter fire to the north of this position before entering the sewer lines, have you had any indication of other squads or survivors?’


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Their combined efforts made the hatch give exposing a second sewer pipe 5 feet above them. The groan of its hinges reverberated round the pipe with a low moan yet it was the sisters words that caused Victoria to roll her eyes
"The Emperor’s hands are always upon His faithful, it is up to us to prove we are worthy of His touch," yet she riposted quickly

"Well if your the worthy one you better go first through that hatch."

Yet as the sister moved forwards Victoria put an arm across her and chuckled

"Not way, you think I'm going to let you have all the fun. Anyway the worthy shouldn't be placed in danger"
Victoria slid her body through the hatch inching out storm bolter raised and found herself looking at an empty corridor and she relaxed mentally transferring her bolter to extend her left hand to pull her sister up yet she could hear the sisters voice through the hatch and she looked down upon her sister as she whispered

‘my name is Daphne, Sister. I heard bolter fire to the north of this position before entering the sewer lines, have you had any indication of other squads or survivors?’

"VIctoria, I've not heard a single thing but lasguns and traitors yet if you heard bolter fire it implies that someone maybe alive. If so we will all be heading for the surface where we will either find more sisters or more traitors."

She shrugged
"Either way I dont plan on dying before I've made those treacherous bastards feel my presence. Please...stick with me, I need someone to cover my back, especially if I'm going to make the traitors burn."

Then she smiled
"So are you going to take my hand or are you waiting for the emperor to lift you up on his pinky"


----------

